# Any other natural alternatives to essential oils?



## Brittany (Mar 10, 2013)

I am completely new to soap making, meaning I came across it on Pintrest today and order supplies online already, Haha. Seriously though, its something I've been wanting to do for me and my son. We both have horrible cases of eczema, and lets face it, the good soap is EXPENSIVE! Anywho, I basically got a goats milk soap base, an organic soap base and a few different fragrance oils. Now my question is, are there other ways besides essential oils (I forgot to add them to my order) that can naturally scent the soap base? I've see a few blog where they say you can add dried fruit or even puree fruit.. Good idea? If so how long will it last before it expires? Also I was thinking maybe adding instant oatmeal with or without fruit, or maybe coco powder? Will these alone without any oils be enough to slightly scent the soap? THanks -Brittany


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 10, 2013)

yeah probably they will scent the soap in soap bases, but what they won't do is turn into soap like when you make soap by hand. So you will essentially have food in your soap, and it will only last a few days. Many people with skin problems perfer to simply skip the scent as the additives irritate their condition.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 10, 2013)

I wouldn't add dried fruit or fruit puree to MP bases because Genny posted awhile back that additives like these will grow mold. I don't remember exactly how she phrased it but it was basically if it will go bad sitting on your counter, it will go bad in melt and pour. I recommend looking for Genny's posts on MP because she's very knowledgeable. 

I did find this post from her. This might be the post I was thinking of but I'm not sure. I was positive she had discussed fruit in the reply I was thinking of when I first read your question.



Genny said:


> Whipping cream will go bad in MP. (Tried it, got  moldy soap)  With MP, pretty much anything that will go bad sitting out  on your counter, will go bad in MP.  Many MP soapers have also had  problems with powdered milks getting moldy in their soaps.  Which makes  sense since MP is a "water based product" and you're basically making  milk then.
> 
> I'm not a fan of sticking oils & butters in MP because it really  doesn't do anything except add label appeal.  If after using your soap  for a while you still feel like it needs an added butter or oil, I'd try  a different MP base, since adding extra oils & butters will  decrease any lathering.
> 
> As for what you can put in MP: oatmeal, some spices, cocoa, cosmetic  clay, calendula, fruit seeds (some do go brown though), salt (don't use  dead sea salt because it sweats), you can make sugar scrubs with it,  then of course colors & fo's or eo's as well.




Fragrance oils have been tested to be non-irritating to skin so the FOs you bought may be fine if they're from a reputable company. Also, you need to make sure they're skin safe and specifically formulated for soap and body products. What company did you buy from for your supplies?


----------



## Brittany (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for your replies, I opted not to put any food in my soap. Hazel I bought from SoapGoods, is that a reputable company?


----------



## Hazel (Apr 2, 2013)

I believe it is a reputable company because I know a couple of people have recommended the company. However, I think their prices are high and other people have mentioned this, too.

Of course, shipping might be cheaper than other suppliers if you live close to this company. You'd have to do some comparison shopping with different suppliers to determine the cost difference.


----------

